# Mya got spayed yesterday!



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey all! Sorry we havent been around very much, things have been super crazy here! Well, anyway the new job at the vet clinic is going great and i finally got a chance to have Mya spayed. I was so nervous i couldnt even assist in the surgery, i had to wait until they were done to see her! Then of all things, Kristen (another vet tech) told me they were having a *bit* of a hard time waking her up! WOAH i freaked, but i went in and laid on the floor next to her, whispered "Mooka, Mommy's here" and poof, her ears tipped forward and her eyes opened! I was so relieved i cried! Talk about being a nerd! Dr. Trish was laughing at me that i got so worked up, but hey what would you have done if they said she's having trouble coming to from the anesthesia? So here we are, next day, and that stubborn little brat knows that her pills are hidden in her turkey and spit them out! Lil Bugger! So i have to physically pill her, but other than that things are going just fine. She gets very dopey from the Novox meds, not to mention she tested + for both Lyme and Anaplasmosis (although she isnt showing any symptoms) were treating her with a month of Doxy. She doesnt handle meds all that well, she has a very weak stomach and has vomitted once or twice if she doesnt eat enough to help her tummy digest the pills.

Here's a few pics from this morning. Can you tell she's not to pleased with me? LOL

Doing a little *head up* snoozin...









Giving mom the evil, look what u did to me face









She gets so dopey on the meds, she's walking around looking like a stoner! lol









Licking at her IV spot, after mommy just told her NO!









Thanks for looking, hope everyone's having a wonderful summer, cant wait to get Mya back to her old self so we can go out exploring!


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Get well soon mya...


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

oh poor baby!!!
at least she is doing ok


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Get well Mya! I know that look, Morgan spent a week moping in her crate looking at me like 'Hey, I didn't like that AT ALL'


----------



## Lisa&Diesel (Jun 8, 2008)

Feel better soon Mya!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Poor Mya, she looks so pitiful. Hope she's feeling better soon!!!


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I would do the same thing as you did. Poor baby. I have to spay mine at some point in the future and am not looking forward to it either.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Awww - get well soon, Mya. You have a good mommy.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

she looks so sweet! glad to hear everything went well and she is on the road to recovery


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone! She's feeling more like herself today, hoping this will all be over soon!


----------



## SashasDaddy (Sep 30, 2006)

Hope Mya feels better!

Sasha just got spayed as well back in early july and just got her stitches out a few days ago. 

The drugs are funny though. Sasha came home and stared at my bedroom wall for a solid hour. Was the funniest thing I've ever seen in my life. That poor dog was trippin' out.


----------

